# 05 GTO Auto 0 - 60 Specs



## Nightshifter (Jun 11, 2005)

I was using 2 vectors to time the car and the first 2 runs I did 5.10 & 5.15.
60' foot time was 2.15 & 2.17 respectfully...


Now I had the T/C Off, but spun some until it gripped then floored it.

Now, .5 secs is like spitting... so if I can work on an optimal RPM launch for the auto, I should gain that .5 secs and get near a 4.6!

Now this was done in 90 degree weather and very humid :cool 

I'm just pretty impressed the car can do low 5's spinning off the line and only 800 miles on it.

Can't wait till winter, take it out on a dry 50 degree night with High BP !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Nightshifter said:


> I was using 2 vectors to time the car and the first 2 runs I did 5.10 & 5.15.
> 60' foot time was 2.15 & 2.17 respectfully...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cool


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

Very nice, lowest i've gotten in a 0-60 is 4.8 secs but my goat is rather well broken in right now.

So great, two nights ago I pulled up next to a Porsche Carrera GT at a stop light. Let's just say neither of us realized exactly how powerful and fast the GTO can be


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> Very nice, lowest i've gotten in a 0-60 is 4.8 secs but my goat is rather well broken in right now.
> 
> So great, two nights ago I pulled up next to a Porsche Carrera GT at a stop light. Let's just say neither of us realized exactly how powerful and fast the GTO can be


This is so true. My brother in law has one and it is amazing that a car that cost over 1k less a month can even compare to it yet alone outperform it. 

By the way he pays 1400 to my 376. He is also truelly amazed at the quality finish of the interior and he is like Groucho wishing that it did not say Pontiac on it so he could have one. Silly snobs. :rofl:


----------

